# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الفيسبوك تطلق رسميًا أداة التحقق من الأخبار من أجل محاربة الأخبار الكاذبة

## mohamed73

تعاني الفيسبوك مثلها مثل العديد من الشبكات الإجتماعية الأخرى من مشكلة  إنتشار الأخبار المزيفة، وواحدة من الطرق التي تحاول بها الفيسبوك مكافحة  الأخبار الكاذبة والمغلوطة هي عن طريق تقديم أدوات للمساعدة في تثقيف  المستخدمين فيما يخص إكتشاف المقالات الإخبارية الكاذبة، أو على الأقل  المقالات التي قد تأتي من المصادر المتنازعة. إذا كنت تبحث عن هذه الأدوات،  فسيكون من دواعي سرورنا أن نخبرك بأن الفيسبوك قامت بإطلاق أداة التحقق من  الأخبار، على الأقل في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اليوم.  في حالة إذا لم تسمع عن هذه الأداة من قبل، فهي كانت قيد الإختبار منذ  العام 2017 حيث أنها بدلا من الإشارة إلى أن هذه المقالة تضم محتوى كاذب  ومغلوط، فإن الفيسبوك توفر المزيد من المعلومات الأساسية حول المقالة،  ومصدرها، والأماكن حيث تمت مشاركتها لمنح المستخدمين المزيد من السياق حول  ما يقرأونه.  ووفقا لشبكة الفيسبوك، فقد صرحت بالقول : ” نحن نسهل على الأشخاص مشاهدة  السياق حول المقالة، بما في ذلك صفحة الناشر على ويكيبيديا، والمقالات ذات  الصلة حول نفس الموضوع، ومعلومات حول عدد المرات التي تمت فيها مشاركة  المقالة على الفيسبوك، وحيث تمت مشاركتها، وكذلك خيار متابعة صفحة الناشر  “. ستعرض الفيسبوك أيضا مزيدًا من المعلومات مثل ما إذا كان أحد الأصدقاء  قد قام بمشاركة نفس المقالة. على سبيل المثال، إذا كان لديك صديق معروف  بمشاركة المعلومات الموثوقة، فربما يمكن أيضا إستخدامه كمقياس لمدى صحة  المقالة. وتجدر الإشارة أيضا إلى أن هذه الميزة غير متاحة حاليا سوى في  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ولا توجد لدينا أية معلومات في الوقت الراهن  حول الوقت الذي ستصل فيه إلى الأسواق الأخرى.      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

